# Drop checker Issue



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I just got my dropchecker from ebay.
First thing i have done was filling the drop checker about half (approx 3~4ml) with the solution it came with. And then I added 3 drops of API ph solution, but the colour didnt change at all. 

So, i kept adding the ph solution. But no CHANGE.
It should turn blue, but mines not changing at all. -_- Just green.

Does anyone know how to solve this problem?

Thanks


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Dunno what you got, but the way it should be done is you fill the little drop checker with 4dkh solution, if you dont have that water will do for now until you can get some, then add a few drops of that solution into it. no need for the other ph solution, that's what the solution that comes with it is


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a interesting read on drop checkers
The Drop Checker by Walter Reed


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

oh..so i guess the solution(green) that came with it is not 4dkh solution..lol
I better try making one soon.
Donno if im gonna be successful making those 4dkh solution tho.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

you can buy some online somewhere, i'm sure someone on the forum can sell ya some, or give ya some.

4dkh is just like water...so nope no color at all 

The little bottle that comes with it IS the ph stuff


----------

